# New Plants Disappearing!



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

Something's stealing my plants. A few days ago, I noticed that several 4" broccoli plants were gone without a trace. Today several more broccoli plants are gone, along with a couple of 4" cabbage, and two linear feet of 1-foot-high garlic have similarly disappeared. The plants are not being chewed on. Nothing is being left behind. Everything, including the stems and peat pots are gone. The soil is hardly disturbed at all. My garden is enclosed by a high fence, so it's not a large animal. Could it possibly be some kind of large bird that is simply plucking these plants out of the garden? They're simply disappearing!


----------



## firefighter1129 (Mar 15, 2010)

How's your relationship with your neighbors??  Any footprints nearby?


----------



## mom2hancjhe (Apr 30, 2012)

I had this happen with my pea plants. I figured it out to be moles/voles. I used a homemade mole/vole repellent and so far so good.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

No birds and few animals are going to pull up any garlic which is a foot tall. Only one I know of is a **** sapiens. Same critter will eat broccoli and cabbage plants steamed like collards. Also is the only one that would take the peat pots, too. 

Martin


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep I was thinking 4 legged animal till the peat pots were mentioned. Now thinking 2 legged criminal.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Agreed, only a wingless, two legged critter would take the peat pots.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

You should do a stake out and keep us posted!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna vote for the woodchuck..............


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Woodchucks won't bother garlic. Also, they browse on the spot instead of running off to dine elsewhere.

Martin


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

As I speak, my thief is outside in the cage right now.....He dug up my tomato plants(to get to the dead fish--I thought they were too stinky, but not for him) He knocked over my fish cleaning boards, and my socket wrenches in the barn, but the last straw was Sunday night at ten PM when he discovered the unlocked basement door and climbed up the steps and handrail, then proceeded to spread poop all over the rail, the step, and the door facing.........

Time for this possum to meet the turkey vultures.....

geo


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Ugh possums are so nasty. And vicious, be careful.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

mom2hancjhe said:


> I used a homemade mole/vole repellent and so far so good.


Do you mind sharing your homemade recipe?


----------

